#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Τοπογραφικές εργασίες πεδίου και γραφείου

## Dimitris_P

τεχνολόγος μηχανικός με 20ετή εμπειρία σε τοπογραφικές εργασίες πεδίου και γραφείου, αναζητεί εργασία μερικής απασχόλησης – ελεύθερη συνεργασία με ιδιώτες τοπογράφους μηχανικούς και τεχνικές – μελετητικές εταιρείες εντός νομού θεσσαλονίκης.


  τηλ. επικοινωνίας : **********



  e-mail : d.parisis@yahoo.gr

----------

